# Links zur FAQ, den alten Katalogen und dergleichen mehr



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Allerseits,

um die Übersichtlichkeit zu verbessern habe ich ein bisschen bei den "wichtig" Threads aufgeräumt. Dieser Thread sollte, wenn irgendmöglich, der einzige oben angepinnte bleiben ...

*... Neu hier? Dann stell Dich vor! ... 
*


phatlizard schrieb:


> So und damit wir dem wachsenden Ansturm neuer Classic-Fans gerecht werden und sich keiner mehr einsam und alleine fühlen muss - habt ihr hier die Gelegenheit Euch kurz vorzustellen - wenn ihr ein Bild habt, von Euch, Eurem Bike oder Eurer Freundin - immer her damit!
> Ach grosser Gott, wenn Ihr neu und weiblich seit, dann dürft Ihr auch mitspielen - und ein Bild von Eurem Freund posten! ...



*... die Classic FAQ ist hier zu finden ... 

*hier gibts alles was die community über die gute alte zeit, ihre typen und bikes zusammen getragen hat. von a wie answer bis z wie yeti  der ominöse "kult" und der wirkliche wert von dat janze wird aufs trefflichste dargelegt ... 

... Lesenswertes zu Thema Radfahren, Buchempfehlungen etc. ... 

*... Der Classic Bike Basar 

* bitte alle verkaufe/tausche/suche/bei ebay eingestellt posts hier herein.

*... Die Basar Regeln,* ohne geht es leider nicht*
* 
*... Was ist mein Classic Bike / Part wert?*
**der* Thread zur Wertermittlung im Basar.*


*... retrobike manufacturer archive ...* 
enthält mittlerweile auch die kataloge von mtb-kataloge.de 
dazu tests und galerien der jeweiligen marken. 

*... lesenswerte blogs zum thema!*


* einmal täglich ist pflicht!*
wer wissen will wie sein schätzchen mal in neu aussah, welche ausstattung die einzig geduldete "restaurationsfetischistenkonforme" ist, wer in erinnerungen an die gute alte zeit schwelgen, oder einfach nur schöne räder und oft auch liebevoll gemachte broschüren anschauen will, *der ist hier richtig! *

ciao
Flo


----------

